# Will he get more obnoxious?



## genuck (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a pygmy buck about 4 months old. He was a bottle baby and thinks the dogs are his siblings and I am his mom. He comes over for scratching and 'headbutt', my BF taught him that when you hold a fist out and say 'headbutt' to bump his head on it. Not something I approve of... He would rather hang with us but does visit the other goats  when he's not being a pest. I am still considering wethering him or not. I wouldn't mind crossing him with my angoras, but I worry that if I keep him as a billy he will be unbearable. Any opinions?


----------



## elevan (Jul 18, 2011)

If he has access to your angoras now he may have already bred them 

If you continue to allow him to act as he does, then yes...he'll get worse as he gets older.  And I'd nip that "headbutt" fun in the bud right now.  If you (or your BF) have taught him that it's ok to headbutt your hand the rest of you is ok too.  And trust me it doesn't feel good to have a buck headbutt you in the leg, the back or anywhere else....a while back a member posted a picture of their blackeye from a headbutt.


----------



## kstaven (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree! Nip that habit now or it could get dangerous.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 18, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I agree! Nip that habit now or it could get dangerous.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 2 Billy's. I let them rub their heads on me but no headbutting. They get squirted with the water bottle. Those horns hurt really bad. Good luck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 18, 2011)

castrating wont fix the head butting problem. He will continue to do that as long as you let him.  The last buckling we purchased was bottle fed and clearly allowed to do that, and it was a real problem for us, since this is no small buck. he will top 250 to 300lbs as an adult. It took a lot of work to get him to stop. And he still can't be trusted. It is very dangerous, and you can't let children around him.


----------



## genuck (Jul 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> If he has access to your angoras now he may have already bred them


I just got her and she was in with a similar aged pygora buck, of the two hopefully the pygora got her! But really I hope she's not bred.

 I noticed last night that he's more bored with 'headbutt' and more into 'scratch me behind the ears' so maybe both of them will forget the game... I'm more annoyed by his busting through any door you open, front door, car door, feed room door, kennel door, you get the idea! He's such a brat, everyone else is so calm and lazy.

 Thanks!


----------



## dianneS (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a wether that's pretty obnoxious.  He headbutts everything.  Follows me everywhere, tries to eat everyone's clothes off of their bodies.  I'm thinking of channeling that obnoxious behavior into possibly teaching him to pull a cart or become a pack goat.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 18, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I have a wether that's pretty obnoxious.  He headbutts everything.  Follows me everywhere, tries to eat everyone's clothes off of their bodies.  I'm thinking of channeling that obnoxious behavior into possibly teaching him to pull a cart or become a pack goat.


Great idea!!! I pack my buck all the time.  Hes fabulous when he has a job.  They are very smart animals...and as all of us do..when were really board we get in trouble.  

But training them...teaching them tricks etc..keeps them out of trouble.


----------



## kstaven (Jul 19, 2011)

A bored goat is a problem goat.


We had a goat that would run through doors. 20lb fishing line strung 12 inches off the ground in the doorway and 3 face plants later she got the hint.


----------



## genuck (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL, I'd try that but I don't know how many faceplants I could handle myself when I forget about it! OF course it might work on the herd of poodles running out too.


----------

